# OnePlus 6 lộ "nguyên hình", bộ nhớ RAM 8 GB mạnh hơn iPhone X



## thanhnam (29/3/18)

*Chúng ta tiếp tục nhận được một hình ảnh rò rỉ về chiếc điện thoại thông minh thế hệ tiếp theo của OnePlus 5.*
Hồi tháng trước, những hình ảnh được cho là nguyên mẫu của mô hình OnePlus 6 đã lộ diện với kích thước lớn tương tự mô hình iPhone X, một máy ảnh kép phía sau và một bộ quét vân tay ngay bên dưới.




_OnePlus 6 tiếp tục lộ diện, camera kép và máy quét dấu vân tay phía sau._​Hình ảnh mới ở trên được tài khoản Evan Blass đáng tin cậy tiết lộ. Chúng ta có thể một phần phía sau, dưới cùng và bên trái của mô hình OnePlus 6. Phía sau của điện thoại khá khác biệt, tuy nhiên máy quét dấu vân tay và máy ảnh kép vẫn phù hợp với tiết lộ hồi tháng trước.

Phía dưới của OnePlus 6 được cho là cổng USB Type-C, loa, và một lỗ cắm tai nghe 3,5 mm. Không giống các nhà sản xuất smartphone khác, nhà sản xuất Trung Quốc OnePlus rất thích các đầu cắm âm thanh tiêu chuẩn.

Về tổng thể, OnePlus 6 có nhiều điểm tương đồng với Oppo R15 được công bố gần đây ở thiết kế phía trước. Mặt sau của điện thoại dường như được thiết kế lại hoàn toàn.

Điện thoại hàng đầu của OnePlus dự kiến sẽ đi kèm với gói phần cứng mạnh mẽ, bao gồm bộ vi xử lý Qualcomm Snapdragon 845 và bộ nhớ RAM lên đến 8 GB RAM. Chúng ta có thể phải đợi đến tháng 6 mới nhìn thấy chiếc điện thoại này chính thức lên kệ.

_Nguồn: 24h_​


----------



## thuhoai (29/3/18)

Không đẹp


----------



## thuypham (29/3/18)

xấu


----------



## Vũ Thu Hằng (29/3/18)

xấu quá


----------



## DonKihote (29/3/18)

Bo cạnh hơi to


----------



## DonKihote (29/3/18)

Nhìn thô quá


----------



## uyenlam (30/3/18)

Chẳng đẹp tẹo nào


----------

